# 0190804426



## wibu (21 Juli 2004)

Lockanruf vom 20.7.04, 7.22 Uhr auf meinem D1 Kartenhandy. Die Nummer gehört der Dt. Telekom. Gibt es mehr Betroffene?

gruß wibu


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer gehört der Dt. Telekom.



Anscheinend sogar direkt, noch nicht mal untervermietet (falls die o.a. Nummer vollständig ist)


----------



## Risbo1 (21 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Anscheinend sogar direkt, noch nicht mal untervermietet (falls die o.a. Nummer vollständig ist)



Woher kannst Du erkennen, dass die Nummer nicht untervermietet ist?

MfG
Risbo


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

die Nummer hat nur 6 relevante Stellen , damit gibt es zumindest keine "Untervermieter" 
In diesem Fall ist die DTAG der direkte Ansprechpartner und kann sich nicht auf Untervermietung berufen. 

RegTP



> Tragen Sie bitte die gesuchte Rufnummer (max. 6 stellig) ein
> und betätigen Sie dann den Schalter 'Absenden'.
> Rufnummer  804426
> 1 Datensatz gefunden
> ...



Falls die Rufnummer vollständig ist , gibt es also keine Unternummer


----------



## Risbo1 (21 Juli 2004)

Danke für den Hinweis. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## wibu (21 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> wibu schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Nummer ist vollständig.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juli 2004)

grundsätzlich sind alle 0190 rufnummern sechsstellig. das heißt also nicht dass die dtag diese nicht weitervermietet hat. diese aussage ist shlichtweg falsch. manchmal werden nummern über eine sogenannte nachwahl verlängert, um mit einer nummer mehrere kunden oder dienste abzubilden.

grüsse
genie44


----------



## technofreak (21 Juli 2004)

genie44 schrieb:
			
		

> diese aussage ist shlichtweg falsch.


wenn wibu  oben schreibt , daß das die volle Nummer ist, gibt es keine Nachwahl 


			
				wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer ist vollständig.
> 
> Gruß wibu



wer Lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil und Dinge hineininterpretieren  ist schlicht unhöflich


----------



## wibu (21 Juli 2004)

Beschwerde ist raus.
Schönen Urlaub @ all

Gruß wibu


----------



## IT-Schrauber (22 Juli 2004)

Hier auch Lockruf, am 19.07.2004 um 18:11:41, D2 Prepaid-Handy, 0162er Vorwahl.
P.S. Wo kann ich mich beschweren?


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Juli 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> die Nummer hat nur 6 relevante Stellen , damit gibt es zumindest keine "Untervermieter"
> In diesem Fall ist die DTAG der direkte Ansprechpartner und kann sich nicht auf Untervermietung berufen.
> Falls die Rufnummer vollständig ist , gibt es also keine Unternummer


Nicht ganz richtig. 

Die RegTP schreibt auf der Datenbanksuchseite oben:


> *0190er Rufnummern sind im Gegensatz zu 0900er Rufnummern übertragbar.* D.h. in unserer Datenbank lässt sich zwar der Netzbetreiber, bei dem eine 0190er Rufnummer geschaltet ist, ermitteln. Dieser ist jedoch vielfach nicht identisch mit dem letztverantwortlichen Inhalteanbieter, da die Rufnummer zwischenzeitlich (u.U. sogar mehrfach) weiterübertragen worden sein könnte. *Den letztveranwortlichen Inhalteeanbieter können Sie allerdings für Sachverhalte ab dem 15.08.2003 über den Auskunftsanspruch gem. § 43a Abs. 1 TKG von uns i.d.R. innerhalb von zehn Tagen erfahren.*
> Mit der Suchmaschine für 0900er Rufnummern haben Sie direkt den Zuteilungsnehmer zu der jeweiligen 0900er Rufnummer und der Anschrift des Anbieters. *Im Falle von 0900er Rufnummern ist der Zuteilungsnehmer auch gleichzeitig der letztverantwortliche Inhalteanbieter. Diese Rufnummern sind fest an einen Zuteilungsnehmer vergeben und können von diesem nicht weiterübertragen werden.*


Also: Nachfrage an die RegTP, wer hinter der 0190-Nummer steht ...


----------



## technofreak (22 Juli 2004)

Zur allgemeinen  Belustigung bzw  mehr schon absurdes Theater:

http://static.hr-online.de/fs/plusminus/2003021116.html


> Auf Nachfrage von Plusminus erklärte Matthias Kurth von der Regulierungsbehörde, es sei gar nicht möglich eine Datenbank für die 0190-Nummern zu erstellen. Die 10 Millionen Nummern seien in 1000er Blocks an die Netzbetreiber vergeben worden.* Dann habe es zum Teil bis zu** zwölf* *Nummernweitergaben gegeben. *Er könne die derzeitigen Besitzer der Nummer daher nicht ermitteln. In Problemfällen ist die Regulierungsbehörde bei diesen Nummern weiter auf die Mitarbeit der Netzbetreiber angewiesen. Wörtlich sagte Kurth: "Eine vollständige Datenerhebung insbesondere auch im Hinblick auf die Nummernvergabe halten wir nicht für zielführend. Wir glauben vor allem, daß der Aufwand nicht in einem Verhältnis steht zu den Mißbrauchsfällen“


Das Affentheater der endlosen Untervermietung hat  in zumindest absehbarer Zeit ein Ende :
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Tarife/tarife.html


> Ende des Jahres 2005 laufen die 0190-Nummern endgültig aus und werden abgeschaltet.


Der Link auf die RegTP-Verfügung:
http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/start/in_05-06-03-03-03_m/

tf


----------



## disciple (24 Juli 2004)

Zum Thema Untermietung beendet:
Nur weil man sie jetzt einzeln zugeteilt werden, heißt das nicht, dass alle Flirtchat betreiber das auch tun. Immerhin gibt eine zwischenliegende Instanz noch ein wenig Sicherheit. So erfordert die Nummernermittlung für "gering-geschädigte" einen nicht unerheblichen Mehraufwand, den viele scheuen.

Die Reglementierung auf bestimmte Slots, bzw. Ranges, ist ja auch nichts grundlegend neues. 118xx Nummern sollten für seriöse Auskunftsdienste stehen, 0137xx für seriöse Voting-Dienste. Das das alles nicht so klappt, zeigen die Threats in diesem Forum. Außerdem geht die Entwicklung eh verstärkt Richtung "Wähle 118xx und verlange Nina. Kein 0190 Eintrag auf der Telefonrechnung, nur 12 Cent pro Gespräch". Und wo dich so eine 118 hinvermittelt, ist dann quasi überhaupt nicht mehr nachzuvollziehen.


----------



## wibu (19 Oktober 2004)

Folgenden Brief habe ich erhalten:


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass die Mehrwertdienstnummer 0190-804426, die im Netz der Firma Deutsche Telekom AG, Friedrich-Ebert-Allee in 53113 Bonn, geschaltet war, zwischenzeitlich abgeschaltet wurde.
> Für den Fall, dass Sie zivilrechtliche Ansprüche gegen den Anbieter geltend machen möchten, teile ich Ihnen, nach Auskunft der Firma DTAG, dessen Name und Anschrift mit:
> 
> Netzwelt Plus GmbH
> ...



Also doch untervermietet.

Gruß wibu


----------

